# 다고



## aulait

I have a grammatical question.

"사랑하면 결혼할수 있다고 생각합니까?"

my question is why "다고" is used in this question?

thank you in advance


----------



## gubei

aulait said:


> I have a grammatical question.
> 
> "사랑하면 결혼할수 있다고 생각합니까?"
> 
> my question is why "다고" is used in this question?
> 
> thank you in advance


 
Hi,

The equivalent version in English is 

"Do you think that people can marry if they love each other?"

You should pay attention to "that" in the English sentence. As you know,
you can omit "that" in the English sentence.

Unlike English, however, Korean necessitates a particular connection words before the start of noun-clause which is used as object. So, you should use "다고" in this specific case. You cannot omit it.

BTW, once again unlike in Enlgish, in Korean we use a lot of different such kinds of connection words when we start noun-clause as object depending on verbs you use. For example,

나는 그가 박사라는 것을 믿을 수 없어.
I cannot believe that he is a Ph.D.

Even though we see the same "that" in the Enlgish sentence, we cannot translate it into "라고" by rote because the verb (believe, 믿다) necessitate "라는 것을" in this specific case.

However, most of verbs in Korean seem to require "라고", so if you are a novice in learning Korean, you are advised to think of "that" as "라고" for the time being.


----------



## KOR1015

Hi~

I hope it helps you. ^^ 


*1) Descriptive Verb(=Adjective) + 다고 *
*Some patterns like ('-을/ㄹ 수 있다[없다]', '-고 싶다','-고 있다') +다고*

~that ____예쁘다 -> 예쁘다고 ~
____덥다 덥다고 ~
____좋다 좋다고
____결혼할 수 있다 ->결혼할 수 있다고~
____가고 싶다 -> 가고 싶다고~
____가고 있다 -> 가고 있다고~ ​For example, 

a) *저 사람이 예쁘다고* 생각해요? 
Do you think that *저 사람이 예뻐요(예쁘다)?*


* *-을/ㄹ 수 있다(can, be able to) +다고 *

b) 인형이 *걸을 수 있다고* 생각해요? 
Do you think that 인형이* 걸을 수 있어요?*


** -고 있다 (to be ~ing) +다고* 

c) 엄마가 *밥 먹고 있다고 했어요*. (먹고 있다 : 먹고 있다고 했어요) 
Mother said that *(she) 밥 먹고 있어요.* 


** -고 싶다 (want to..) +다고* 

d) 저 사람이 *밥 먹고 싶다고* 했어요.
저 사람 said that* 밥 먹고 싶어요.* 


*2) Action Verb + 는/ㄴ다고 , **(*a verbal root ending with a consonant *+ 는다고)*
*   *Some Verbs like '사랑하다','좋아하다','싫어하다','미워하다'* ... 
   **-아야/어야 하다(must) + ㄴ다고* 

가다 가 +ㄴ다고 간다고
자다 자+ ㄴ다고 잔다고 
하다 하+ ㄴ다고 한다고 
공부하다 공부하+ㄴ다고 공부한다고 

먹다 먹+는다고 먹는다고
걷다 걷+는다고 걷는다고 
읽다 읽+는다고 읽는다고 


사랑하다  사랑한다고 
좋아하다  좋아한다고 
싫어하다  싫어한다고 
미워하다  미워한다고 

**-아야/어야 하다(must) + ㄴ다고* 
가야 해요 가야 하+ㄴ다고 가야 한다고 
자야 해요 자야 하+ㄴ다고 자야 한다고 
먹어야 해요 먹어야 한다고...


e.g) 

a) 엄마가 *운동한다고* 했어요. (운동해요: 운동하+ㄴ다고) 
엄마 said that *(she/엄마) 운동해요.*

b) 엄마가 *지금 밥 먹는다고* 했어요. (먹다: 먹+는다고) 
엄마 said that *(she/엄마) 지금 밥을 먹어요*


*3) N+이다(이에요/예요) +라고* 

that ____ ______이에요/ 예요 

_____ 학교예요. (학교-라고) 
열쇠예요. (열쇠-라고)

금요일이에요. (금요일-이라고)
선물 (선물-이라고)
행운 (행운-이라고)


a) 엄마가 *내일이 생일이라고* 말했어요. (생일-이라고)
Mother told me that (*she) 내일이 생일이에요.* 

b) 엄마가 *내일이 크리스마스라고* 말했어요. (크리스마스-라고) 
Mother told me that *(she) 내일이 크리스마스예요.*




*@^^@ *


----------



## aulait

thanks so much guys, it was so helpful!


----------



## Flaminius

aulait said:


> "사랑하면 결혼할수 있다고 생각합니까?"
> 
> my question is why "다고" is used in this question?





gubei said:


> The equivalent version in English is
> 
> "Do you think that people can marry if they love each other?"
> 
> (...)
> 
> Unlike English, however, Korean necessitates a particular connection words before the start of noun-clause which is used as object. So, you should use "다고" in this specific case. You cannot omit it.
> 
> BTW, once again unlike in Enlgish, in Korean we use a lot of different such kinds of connection words when we start noun-clause as object depending on verbs you use. For example,
> 
> 나는 그가 박사라는 것을 믿을 수 없어.
> I cannot believe that he is a Ph.D.


It is very interesting to know that Korean verbs require different complementisers to embed noun clauses into main clauses.  Seeing that 다고 in the first sentence is attached to "be able to," I wonder, however, if 다고 and 라는것을 are used when you close a noun clause or at the end of one.  I assume the basic structure of these Korean sentences is:
[main clause S [long object [subordinate clause S O V] [complementiser 다고 / 라는것을]] V]


----------



## eggsarepurple

@gubei: I love your explaination~ could you  please expand on some examples of 라고? And when to use 라는것을 or 라고?


----------



## KOR1015

안녕하세요? 답이 늦어서 죄송합니다. 


1) N이다 -> N이라고/라고  (했어요. 들었어요. 말했어요...,말하다/하다/듣다)
2) N이/가 아니다 ->  N이/가 아니라고 (했어요.들었어요...) 


1a) 구하라가 한국 가수*입니다*. 들었어요. (I heard that 구하라가 한국 가수입니다)  
   ->구하라가 한국가수*라고 *들었어요.  

1b) '카라(KARA)'는 한국 사람*입니다*. 친구가 말했어요. (친구 told me that 카라는 한국 사람입니다)
   -> 친구가 '카라'는 한국 사람*이라고* 했어요. 

2) '카라(KARA)'는 일본 사람*이 아닙니다.* 친구가 말했어요. (친구 told me that 카라는 일본 사람이 아닙니다.) 
   -> 친구가 '카라'는 일본 사람*이 아니라고* 했어요.

----------------------------------------------------------- 


3) N이라는/라는 것을 [알았어요/알았어요?/몰랐어요....] 

3-a) 카라가 한국 사람인 줄 몰랐어요. (I didn't know that 카라가 한국 사람입니다*.*) *N인 줄 모르다 

3-b) 카라가 한국 사람이라는 것을 몰랐어요. (I didn't know that 카라가 한국 사람입니다*!!*) 
                           ->것(것-the truth)


4) N이라는/라는  ...것,사실,생각,...N...

4) the truth that N 이다  --> N이라는/라는 사실 



도움이 되었으면 좋겠습니다.


----------

